# large list of online zines



## farmer john (Oct 11, 2009)

k so heres a link to a large list of online zines 

totse.com | On-Line 'Zines

there should be something for every1


----------



## Treath (Oct 11, 2009)

Awesome, happy to know that totse is back.


----------



## farmer john (Oct 11, 2009)

its not sadly its a mirror site i found off of zoklet


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## farmer john (Oct 11, 2009)

no problem glad som1 liked it


----------

